# Flood of cheap rentals at Morritts



## Floridaski (Jul 3, 2007)

Does anyone know what the deal is with the flood of super cheap rentals at Morritts recently?  There were about 20 units listed by the same company on red week for $39 to $50 dollars per night.  Perhaps it is Morritts dumping the unused weeks - not sure what is going on.  

We sometimes rent our week and it is normally a February or March week that we rent.  I have never had any trouble renting it out, but this dumping practice worries me.  We own 3 weeks and we also own Hyatt points, so we cannot always use all the weeks.  I have never really worried about it, since I list the unused weeks one year out for rental.  Since I list them so early, we can always get the renter the winter week they desire.  Hopefully this will continue to work.  But, if they start to dump cheap winter weeks - I may have to join the exodus and dump some of my Morritt time.  I really did not want to do this, but I am not going to lose money on MF's!

If anyone knows what is behind the rental dump - let us know.


----------



## winger (Jul 3, 2007)

Floridaski said:


> Does anyone know what the deal is with the flood of super cheap rentals at Morritts recently?  There were about 20 units listed by the same company on red week for $39 to $50 dollars per night.  Perhaps it is Morritts dumping the unused weeks - not sure what is going on.
> 
> We sometimes rent our week and it is normally a February or March week that we rent.  I have never had any trouble renting it out, but this dumping practice worries me.  We own 3 weeks and we also own Hyatt points, so we cannot always use all the weeks.  I have never really worried about it, since I list the unused weeks one year out for rental.  Since I list them so early, we can always get the renter the winter week they desire.  Hopefully this will continue to work.  But, if they start to dump cheap winter weeks - I may have to join the exodus and dump some of my Morritt time.  I really did not want to do this, but I am not going to lose money on MF's!
> 
> If anyone knows what is behind the rental dump - let us know.


what dates are you seeing these 'cheap' rentals?


----------



## chellej (Jul 3, 2007)

Did you notice this last line:   RCI members cannot trade into 2082 or 5930 if they have been to either in the last 4 years.

Is it possible it is somehow related to RCI?


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 3, 2007)

No this does appear to have anything at all to do with RCI one in four rules.

It appears to be an agency rental dump for August to December 2007.  The units are renting for 50 to 60 dollars per night.  It appears that there are not ANY restrictions on who, or when they were at the resort last.

The web link is www.redweek.com/resort/P53 and the cheap rentals are down towards the bottom of the rental section.  I hope this is a one time dump and I do not recognize the agency.  I do not think they are part of Morritts - but who knows!  

If anyone knows what is up with this - let us know.


----------



## Floridaski (Jul 3, 2007)

*I stand corrected*

Well,

It does say on the last line of the "fine print" of details that RCI members cannot exchange more then once in four years.  

So, perhaps I have answered my own question.  Perhaps it does not have a relationship with Morritts - but with RCI.  Does anyone think this is an RCI outside booking agency?  It would be really weird for Morritts to do this - RCI not anything the do surprises me.  RCI wonders why I will not deposit my weeks with them!

Not sure how they would enforce the RCI rule since this appears to be an independent agency.  Very odd!


----------



## jerseygirl (Jul 3, 2007)

There were a bunch of weeks available on snap travel this past weekend ..


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 4, 2007)

These guys are getting RCI spacebanks and dumping them.

Thanks RCI, we appreciate getting the short end of the stick yet again...


----------



## Pat H (Jul 4, 2007)

How would this third party company know if you were an RCI member? The 1 in 4/5 goes by account number not name.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 4, 2007)

You could call them tomorrow and rent 10 weeks at once. This is RCI's new scam of taking choice deposits and spacebanks and selling them through rental co's and travel agents.


----------



## Carolinian (Jul 4, 2007)

jerseygirl said:


> There were a bunch of weeks available on snap travel this past weekend ..



Snaptravel is a well known RCI rental front.

I wonder how many people are trying to trade into Morritts and cannot do it?

Has anyone who owns at Morritts complained to Morritts about these cheap RCI rentals and pointed out how this hurts their business?


----------



## timeos2 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Where are they coming from?*

It is interesting that someone had to put all those weeks in for RCI to offer them. I just checked both weeks & points in RCI for the same dates that show up on the Snap Travel site - ZERO hits.  A developer deposit? Or are there that many suckers trading weeks for cruises and they all happen to be from Morritts? Only the secret society of RCI knows for sure.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Jul 5, 2007)

It is a known fact that Morritt's does big spacebanks. I believe it is part of their agreement with RCI to give banked weeks in 2005 and 2006 to oceanfront owners whose physical units were destroyed/damaged while making them pay their full MF's.


----------



## lawren2 (Jul 5, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> It is a known fact that Morritt's does big spacebanks. I believe it is part of their agreement with RCI to give banked weeks in 2005 and 2006 to oceanfront owners whose physical units were destroyed/damaged while making them pay their full MF's.



and now I will take a BIG STEP BACK and post some simple observations.

Morritts does indeed bulkbank. Usually but not always <we had a surprise for 2009 a little while ago> they will deposit an entire year of units approximately 16 months prior to January. As an example I booked my March 2008 in October 2006:

Exhibit A from my RCI Confirmation

MORRITT'S GRAND RESORT 
P.O. Box 496 GT 
345/947-7449  

Confirmation Information 
Transaction Date: *10/03/2006 *
Check-In: *03/16/2008   *04:00 PM  
Unit #: 2BEDROOM 
Maximum Occupancy: 6 
Private Occupancy: 6 
Unit Size: 2 
Kitchen: Full 

and yes the above is for Grand but both Tortuga and Grand tend to show up around the same time give or take 30 to 45 days. I could get exact dates if called to do so.

The current weeks that are renting so cheap on Redweek and at other outlets are 2007. Those weeks were deposited sometime in late 2005 as the Jan thru July weeks were reported on Aug 1, 2005.

Exhibit B
http://www.timeshareforums.com/foru...nk-morritts-tortuga-jan-thru-july-2007-a.html

How they come about as cheap rentals at this time is a mystery to me BUT Morritts has already deposited the prime 2009 weeks in Bulk.

There have also been tons of ebay sales for Tortuga units that came with 2007 usage and maintenance fees. This may be a seller of those units looking to make some money/ any money on this liability.

Just thought I'd bring up the discrepency. I am no friend of RCI.


----------

